# colonoscopy on tuesday, need advice!!



## Jimmi (Jun 6, 2002)

I have my first colonoscopy on tuesday afternoon, which means I cant eat for basically two days in a row since monday I am not able to....does anyone have any suggestions for me, about how to handle eating today since its my last day till tuesday night..should i eat alot and just live off that? haha i have no idea what to do...i feel like ill die without eating for 2 days...also there is no anestelogist(sp?) at the procedure..will they still sedate me enough or should i say something to them about it?? OK thanks everytone in advance.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I am having my 2nd colonoscopy on Wednesday. Listen, it's not the procedure that is any problem, it is the prep day, which will be Monda for you!I have been told to eat lightly a few days before, and on the day before to have a light breakfast and drink only clear liquids all day the day before. You can drink tea, coffee, water, clear fruit juices (apple, grape, cranberry - if you can drink juices with sugar, which I can't) and you can have Bouillon (i am goin to have a home made chicken soup) and you can also have jellos, butany flavor except RED. No milk or milk products.I have a feeling the less you have eaten the days before the better, which is not what I did last time when I had Fleet. This time, I am havingNulytely. I don't know how I am going to get through it either. But afer 7 pm when one has the drink,you won't feel hungry anyway. They give you something by IV, I think, when youhave the procedure, because last time I didn't feel hungry at all, and my procedure wasn't until9.30 am. This time it's 8 am.The President had his colonoscopy at 7 am andwas seen jogging in the afternoon!I tend to baby myself all day, but you get to feel much better as they day progresses.Don't worry. Like me, think it will soon byThursday (Wednesday in your case) and it willbe soon over.Good luck.O


----------



## hounddog (Jul 14, 2002)

While it may be too late for your colonscopies this week, for my last colonoscopy I followed a few basic guidelines before the prep which made my prep so much better. For 5-7 days before the prep, avoid any foods which tend to take a long time to digest. These include salads, various other rough vegetables, and some fruits. For 48 hours or so before the prep, limit yourself to soluble fibers (white bread, oatmeal, white rice), baked chicken or turkey, and egg whites (an egg-white only omelette is a great meal before the prep). Avoid high-fat foods, including fried foods. This will help reduce stool bulk before the prep. These guidelines tend to be pretty easy for those with IBS or other digestive disorders as we are eating this way anyway. Although I have never done this myself, some people also recommend taking a laxative 2-3 days before the prep so that your colon isn't so full when you start the prep. Becuase the prep can be very dehydrating, it is also advisable to drink Gatorade, Pedialyte, or a similar electorlyte-loaded drink frequently in the days before the prep (I drank 64-oz. of Gatorade each day for 2 days before my prep, and it helped alot). This will help prevent dehydration during the prep, and I find makes me feel less shivery during the prep. Since you can usually drink clear liquids until midnight before the prep, you can continue to drink some flavors of these beverages after the prep--just avoid red and purple flavors--yellow is OK. Finally, if you are using Go-Lytely or Nu-Lytely, you may want to invest in some life savers or other hard candy. You can stick the candy in your cheek while drinking that yucky stuff and it helps drown out the flavor a bit. I have also heard that lemon slices dipped in white sugar help with drinking the fluids. Good luck!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

The less you eat two days before the exam the quicker the preparation will go so you run clear liquid diarrhea at the end of the Prep.It is suggested that you drink only clear liquids the day before. This is important for the Prep.You most probably will be given some injection to tranquilize you and ease pain. I suggest you ask your Doctor to be sure you are sedated during the procedure.The Preparation can be hard. You may have to drink horrible liquid. If you do plug your nose with cotton so you canï¿½t smell what you have to drink. This will help reduce any taste and itï¿½s usually salty. Then be ready to rinse your mouth with something to get the taste out of your mouth. You can drink things sprite or ginger ale or just rinse your mouth out without swallowing anything. Or do as I did and suck on a lemon wedge, that killed the taste for me.Wishing you luck!


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

It's probably too late, but if you see this, I have been told I can have an ice fruit popsicleon the day before, as long as it isn't red.The prep day can't be as bad as we all think it will be, that's what I am now telling myself.O


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Don't drink grape juice or cranberry juice...they are also full of red dyes, just like that red popsicle. Sometimes red dyes can be mistaken for blood or mask blood in the intestine, which is why you are supposed to avoid them.Good Luck


----------



## Jimmi (Jun 6, 2002)

i was told i can drink white cranberry and white grape juice by my GI.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

My GI told me I can drink clear fruit juices(Apple, Grape, Cranberry) but I won't becausethere's too much sugar for me.I bought some Smart Water with electrolytesthough. Expensive! Hopefully will be helpful.O


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

i know it's too late for you now, but next time ask for the pills instead of taking the go-lytely. you'll have to take about 20 of them by the time the day is done, but it sure beats the liquid. also, if you can't get the pills (they're fairly new) ask to take the smaller dose of phosphate liquid. you only have to take it right before you go to bed and once in the am. totoal of 2 drinks as opposed to god knows how many (####! every 15 minutes)!


----------

